# Care for ethmostigmus rubripes



## Justblayzee (Dec 21, 2011)

So I'm considering purchasing a ethmostigmus rubripes, I was just wondering what's the general care instructions I live in a very warm state so I don't need heat pads & such. I also own a licholies.sp scorpion which isn't what I expected as he's very secretive in his tank. Are centipedes as inactive? What's the general feeding type do they need a lot of care? I don't expect to play with it being it's poisonous. Just would be nice to see it do something. Also do they need massive tanks? 
Thanks in advance.
Sent from my U8650 using Tapatalk


----------



## richoman3 (Dec 21, 2011)

where abouts in queensland are you?
you should find rubripes and other pedes local to you 
no heating need.
you need an escape proof container/tub/tank with a tight lid, minimum for a smaller rubripes would be 20x20x20. (give them enough room to burrow), if you have a big tiger or green rubripes (about 18cm) than 30x30x30 is good. Try and offer them a couple of crickets every fortnight, but most of the time they wont eat, and spray the sides of the tank once every 4 days. They are pretty unactive, most of the time they are in a burrow, although some wander around.
For substrate for tiger + green rubripes i use 80% cocopeat / 20% sand, fill about 3/4 of the tank with substrate.
Have rocks scattered around the tank (not bark as they cause mould issues unless you use correct ventillation).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hornets inverts (Dec 21, 2011)

I house al my pedes in take away containers, they work well, save space but just have to be extra careful at feeding time. As nick said, catch your own, if you need any help with where to look, how to catch them or if you just wanna buy one, send Nick (richoman3) a pm, sure he will help you out


----------



## Justblayzee (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm putting it in a storage tub so it'll be decent sized. I live in South Brisbane so it's always hot. Also I'm buying it from a insect man for about 35 which includes shipping.
Thanks guys.

Sent from my U8650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justblayzee (Dec 21, 2011)

Also would it be alright with some Woodies? Crickets Piss me off with there leg sounds. My brother just got a bearded dragon so we can share most foods.

Sent from my U8650 using Tapatalk


----------



## richoman3 (Dec 21, 2011)

mmmm nah i would feed them crickets over woodies, but see how it goes.

mmk, never seen anyone buy off him, post photos on here so i can confirm its actually a rubripes....

from where you are you should get, rubripes, westwoodi, aurantiipes, nuda, morsitans and spinosior. your in a good spot

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Hornets inverts (Dec 22, 2011)

the same guy you got the Lio's off?


----------



## Justblayzee (Dec 22, 2011)

Hornets inverts said:


> the same guy you got the Lio's off?


Yes that same guy, Believe me I'm worried to.

---------- Post added 12-22-2011 at 06:38 PM ----------

It's kinder a toss up between what I wan't I'd prefer to keep it under the $100 range but I'd like a fairly active animal.
Any suggestions would be lovely,


----------



## Hornets inverts (Dec 23, 2011)

if i were you i wouldnt buy off him, because of his poor service and communication and the fact you could get them much cheaper, most pedes you can get $10 or less


----------



## Justblayzee (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't know anyone else who's selling them, I'm buying one then hopefully buying another from someone different.


----------



## Justblayzee (Dec 24, 2011)

Justblayzee said:


> I don't know anyone else who's selling them, I'm buying one then hopefully buying another from someone different.


Also $15 for the pede & $15 for express then $5 for a tub of food


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Mar 22, 2017)

I still haven't found anybody good who's currently has centipedes online. They can be a bit tricky to find and the pedes here in Victoria are rarely as big as those in queensland


----------



## Hambone815 (Aug 7, 2017)

Nephila Edulis said:


> I still haven't found anybody good who's currently has centipedes online. They can be a bit tricky to find and the pedes here in Victoria are rarely as big as those in queensland


Hi there! I'm just wondering if you've ever found any larger centipedes in the wild? I live In the eastern suburbs of Melbourne, could you give me any suggestions on where to start? Within Victoria would be preferable


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Aug 10, 2017)

Hambone815 said:


> Hi there! I'm just wondering if you've ever found any larger centipedes in the wild? I live In the eastern suburbs of Melbourne, could you give me any suggestions on where to start? Within Victoria would be preferable


I've caught a Cormocephalus centipede before. They get to about 10 cm long and are pretty common in places like Keilor


----------



## patrick nimbs (Oct 1, 2019)

If you live in subtropical NSW or Queensland they shouldn’t be too difficult to find although it can take a while to find one. October and November are probably the best months to find them. It took me more than a month for me to get a tiger form rubripes after my Rhysida Nuda escaped from its tank because the escape proof modifications were only added to the enclosure when the centipede escaped so I could keep my rubripes without it escaping unless the lid was carelessly left opened.


----------

